# Polling Platform J16



## Adam G (Dec 14, 2019)

i have a j16, older boat, 25 hp tiller steering, I would like to put a polling platform on it. any suggestions on where i can find one? I can do the install. i have seen J16 with platforms that bolted to the gunnels but i dont know where to find one. i would rather not spend more on the platform than the boat is worth.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Somebody smarter than me might chime in, but I believe drilling and bolting into the deck of a Carolina Skiff is not recommended due to water getting into the foam really bad.


----------



## Adam G (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah that’s true most of what I have seen mounts to the gunnels or the transom


SomaliPirate said:


> Somebody smarter than me might chime in, but I believe drilling and bolting into the deck of a Carolina Skiff is not recommended due to water getting into the foam really bad.


----------



## Adam G (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah that’s probably true. What I have seen mounts to the gunnels or the transom depending on the product


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Adam G said:


> i have a j16, older boat, 25 hp tiller steering, I would like to put a polling platform on it. any suggestions on where i can find one? I can do the install. i have seen J16 with platforms that bolted to the gunnels but i dont know where to find one. i would rather not spend more on the platform than the boat is worth.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

Here is the J16 I am working on for my son. Most any poling platform is going to mount to a raised deck, gunnel, or transom. I cant imaging you would ever mount to the floor deck. That is where the water intrusion issue is. Most of the decks are either wood or a foam core, either of which could be sealed.

The platform is just sitting there now to layout for backing plates, prior to glassing down the deck.


----------



## Adam G (Dec 14, 2019)

So where did you find that platform? Or did you build it?


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

It is from an older HB that I purchased from someone off this forum. Just happened to work perfect.


----------



## Adam G (Dec 14, 2019)

JPizzle said:


> Here is the J16 I am working on for my son. Most any poling platform is going to mount to a raised deck, gunnel, or transom. I cant imaging you would ever mount to the floor deck. That is where the water intrusion issue is. Most of the decks are either wood or a foam core, either of which could be sealed.
> 
> The platform is just sitting there now to layout for backing plates, prior to glassing down the deck.


Looks great. I’m in the process of getting one built by Mattson. Don’t know if it’s the best deal but it’s reasonable enough and just bolts to the transom. Should not be too involved of an install


----------

